# Pongo- my old guy



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't post enough pics of Pongo. I have had him since was 5 weeks old and he will 16 yrs old Oct 1st of this year. He has Congestive Heart Failure and is not doing very well now. 

Current pics:

This one taken tonight on his short walk






Older pics


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, what a total sweetheart! I love old dogs and he is just perfect. <3


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

He is beautiful. Old dogs are special. I'm so sorry about his heart failure.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

This was Pongo and his Doberman brother Zeus. Pongo was a few months older, but he was there when Zeus was born and helped Zeus threw parvo and was with Zeus for 11 yrs right to the end. 

URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Dogosndobes/media/RIP/ZeusandPongo.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> OMG, what a total sweetheart! I love old dogs and he is just perfect. <3


Thanks!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

FBarnes said:


> He is beautiful. Old dogs are special. I'm so sorry about his heart failure.


Thanks. He was coughing so bad tonight. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He is lovely. I love the black ears and he looks so happy. He is obviously well loves. The picture in the purplish flowers is wonderful. 

Liz


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Pongo is a very handsome little man! I love the pic of him in the flower. Simply perfect. That'd be a picture I'd frame in my home.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> Pongo is a very handsome little man! I love the pic of him in the flower. Simply perfect. That'd be a picture I'd frame in my home.


I have an 11 x14 of that one. My entire walls of everyroom is dog pictures!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> I have an 11 x14 of that one. My entire walls of everyroom is dog pictures!


If my husband wasn't so iffy about "putting holes in the walls" of our apartment, I'd be framing and hanging more pictures of my animals. This why we have wall putty hunny!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He is a very handsome gentlemen, I love just senior dogs, they have such a way about them. I am very sorry to hear of his heart issue, its not easy watching our loved ones grow old.
all the pictures of him are great!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is just a doll, I too love the old ones they have such spirit to them. Maddie used her spirit yesterday to frighten the schwan man.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

lucky doggie.


----------

